# My friends Hot GF and my mom and dad



## jlykins

Went to the Reds game last night to get some pics for a guy I work with, anyway here are some others that I took while I was there. The first is of my Friends Girlfriend Kelly, and the other two are my mom and dad.


----------



## Emerana

I dunno...the angle on your mom is awful and there are reflections in her glasses.  not a flattering photo of your friends gf  either.  Pictures of people watching a game...Just really not doing anything for me.  If you are going to take photos of people at a game, it should give context


----------



## judson

I hate to be critical, but I think your color balance is way off.  Look at the skin tone.  They look like corpses.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

where's the hot.....well, nevermind


----------



## Shark

I guess I see some things differently than others. I'm not one to dissect every aspect of a photo to see if what it is conveying is truly something that is worth my time to view, or if it's just a waste of time. The way I look at my photography is like this: I like it, and when you come right down to it, if I'm satisfied, there's nobody else I have to please. It is what it is, and I like it that way. OK, enough of that. As for your shots, I guess I'm different from everybody else in that I think the girlfriend is very pretty, and I think it is a great photo of her. Beautiful eyes, great color, nice bokeh, great job. I like the shot of mom too. I personally like the reflections in her glasses for some reason. You can see that they are the stadium lights being reflected, and I think it looks cool. Nice shot there too. Dad looks like he had a couple beers before his photo was taken. All in all, I like the set.


----------



## kombizz

great capture.
I like the 1st & 3rd ones.


----------



## Senor Hound

I don't get the whole "snapshot" thing.  To me, when most people say that, its usually on photos that haven't been post processed (which I don't think is necessary for us hobbyists).

The photos are AMAZINGLY sharp.  I mean, WOW!  You picked a good aperture to shoot at, cause the backgrounds are properly blurred (bokeh).  Your dad's ear is clipped off, and your mom would have possibly been better shot from a higher point than her face,like with your dad or your friend (your friend is hot also, I like the piercings).  Overall, considering you were taking candid shots at a baseball game, you did REALLY WELL!!!

BTW, was this the game where Griffey hit 599?  That would be cool to see, I bet the energy is great in Cincy right about now!

Also, did you smooth out your hot friend's forehead by any chance?  Cause on most of her face you can see her pores and natural skin roughness, but her forehead is flatter.  I'm not asking cause it looks bad, I'm asking to see if i can tell


----------



## tim.bennett

Very sharp indeed. Your mums picture would have been better from a different angle. Although being at a baseball game that would have been pretty difficult. 
The girl is pretty and the light in her eyes is great.


----------



## jlykins

I appreciate the comments from everyone. I was using my new 70-200 vr2.8 for the first time. I was really impressed with the AF speed and the overall build quality of the lens. I didn't realize it untill we were at the game, but they were having fireworks after the game so all I took was the 70-200. I know it's not the right section but this is what I managed to do  with the 70-200 handheld.


----------



## jlykins

next time I'm going to make sure I at least stick my 50mm in my pocket to take with me just in case.


----------



## Early

I like all of them just the way they are from the skin tones, to color, to composition, etc.  Great perspective!  The only thing I would have liked to see was a little less glare in your mom's left eye.


----------



## jlykins

Early said:


> I like all of them just the way they are from the skin tones, to color, to composition, etc. Great perspective! The only thing I would have liked to see was a little less glare in your mom's left eye.


 
Thanks! I would have liked to gotten rid of the glare a little more, but to be honest I don't plan on doing anything with them so I didn't spend any time in PP, I was just snapping a couple quick ones while we waited for the fireworks to start. I walked down about three rows and turned around and snapped them. I didn't really realize it untill just now, my friends GF looks like she has broad shoulders because she rode her motorcycle down to the game and she has her padded motorcycle jacket on in the pic. Oh well, you guys will have to just trust me, she has a great body.


----------



## boogaguy

Where is the hot gf?


----------



## That One Guy

Shark said:


> I guess I see some things differently than others. I'm not one to dissect every aspect of a photo to see if what it is conveying is truly something that is worth my time to view, or if it's just a waste of time. The way I look at my photography is like this: I like it, and when you come right down to it, if I'm satisfied, there's nobody else I have to please. It is what it is, and I like it that way. OK, enough of that. As for your shots, I guess I'm different from everybody else in that I think the girlfriend is very pretty, and I think it is a great photo of her. Beautiful eyes, great color, nice bokeh, great job. I like the shot of mom too. I personally like the reflections in her glasses for some reason. You can see that they are the stadium lights being reflected, and I think it looks cool. Nice shot there too. Dad looks like he had a couple beers before his photo was taken. All in all, I like the set.



very nice critique!

OP- have you tried dad's pic in b&w? just curious to see how that would look.


----------



## jlykins

That One Guy said:


> very nice critique!
> 
> OP- have you tried dad's pic in b&w? just curious to see how that would look.


 

Good call on that. Here's what it looked like B&W


----------



## bblaine

all i have to say is... what were you doing at a game with your friends girlfriend??? 

haha

i like the pics, but i would never shoot a woman from underneath... it isn't a good angle.


----------



## jlykins

bblaine said:


> all i have to say is... what were you doing at a game with your friends girlfriend???
> 
> haha
> 
> i like the pics, but i would never shoot a woman from underneath... it isn't a good angle.


 

Thanks! Ahh... well I guess we were there to just get away in the open... nah, her boyfriend was there, as well as my wife.


----------

